# qué hora es



## Purplewishez

When telling time, how do you say 10:55 in spanish?

Son las diez y cincuenta y cinco?

Is that correct?


----------



## e.ma

-¿Qué hora es?
-Las once menos cinco.


----------



## Purplewishez

thank you ^_^


----------



## argentina84

e.ma said:


> -¿Qué hora es?
> -Las once menos cinco.


 
That's the first and better option, but if you say "son las diez y cincuenta y cinco" people will understand you and will not think that you do not know how to tell the time in Spanish.


----------



## Cristina Allende

Do Spanish speakers ever omit the "son las" before the actual time, so it would read:
--¿Qué hora es?
--Once menos cinco.


----------



## argentina84

Cristina Allende said:


> Do Spanish speakers ever omit the "son las" before the actual time, so it would read:
> --¿Qué hora es?
> --Once menos cinco.


 
Yes! You can omit the "son las". But it simply comes out most of the times.


----------



## hosec

Cristina Allende said:


> Do Spanish speakers ever omit the "son las" before the actual time, so it would read:
> --¿Qué hora es?
> --Once menos cinco.


 

Al menos en España no es normal eliminar el artículo: LAS once menos cinco.

Saludos


----------



## Ms Missy

Cristina Allende said:


> Do Spanish speakers ever omit the "son las" before the actual time, so it would read:
> --¿Qué hora es?
> --Once menos cinco.


Thanksl  I had been wondering the same thing!  In AE if someone asks what time it is, we would normally just say "twelve fifty-five" without the article '_it's _twelve fifty-five."  However, for a non-native speaker, it's important to point out that it's not grammatically incorrect to add the article.


----------



## L4ut4r0

argentina84 said:


> Originalmente publicado por *e.ma*​-¿Qué hora es?​-Las once menos cinco.​That's the first and better option, but if you say "son las diez y cincuenta y cinco" people will understand you and will not think that you do not know how to tell the time in Spanish.



In Chile nobody says "las once menos cinco". We say "cinco para las once". So, "las diez cincuenta y cinco" is probably more international.


----------



## ricomn

In Spain------  >  Las Once menos cinco

In almost all Latinamerica-------  > (son) las cinco para las once,  or  

                                 --------  > (son) las diez cincuenta y cinco


----------



## argentina84

In Argentina we will never say "son las cinco para las once". I had never heard that before !!!


----------



## SpiceMan

I have heard it... while in Chile . 
I don't know about "almost all Latin America" but, indeed, in Argentina we don't say "cinco para las once" at all.

And we would omit the article in Argetina too:
- ¿Qué hora es?
- Diez menos cuarto


----------



## elbaciyelmo

Aunque este hilo sea muy viejo, tengo unas preguntas para los hispanohablantes que dirían "Son las cinco para las once" para expresar 10:55.

? 10:59 -- "Es la una para las once." ?
? 12:59 -- "Es la una para la una." ?

(Soy maestra de español en EE.UU. y siempre les he enseñado a mis estudiantes "es la una menos uno," etc., pero creo que este año voy a enseñarles decir "son las doce y cincuenta y nueve."  Me interesa mucho la geografía de las diferentes maneras de expresar la misma idea--por eso me gusta mucho este foro.)

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## chamyto

elbaciyelmo said:


> Aunque este hilo sea muy viejo, tengo unas preguntas para los hispanohablantes que dirían "Son las cinco para las once" para expresar 10:55.
> 
> ? 10:59 -- "Es la una para las once." ?
> ? 12:59 -- "Es la una para la una." ?
> 
> (Soy maestra de español en EE.UU. y siempre les he enseñado a mis estudiantes "es la una menos uno," etc., pero creo que este año voy a enseñarles decir "son las doce y cincuenta y nueve." Me interesa mucho la geografía de las diferentes maneras de expresar la misma idea--por eso me gusta mucho este foro.)
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


 
Hola, esa manera de decir la hora está sacada literalmente del inglés , y ningún hispanohablante dice la hora de esa forma.
En cambio, lo más usual es oír :

10:59 ---> Son las diez y cincuenta y nueve.
         ---> Son las once menos uno ( o menos un minuto ).


----------



## elbaciyelmo

Tengo entendido que es un regionalismo, que no incluye España. ¡De hecho, está en este hilo!


----------



## Raeltoc

En el Perú cuando nos preguntan: Qué hora es?" respondemos
_"(son) las diez y cincuenta y cinco"_ y mas frecuentemente _"(son)cinco para las once"_pero nunca _"son las once menos cinco"_


----------



## elbaciyelmo

Qué interesante--gracias.


----------



## JorgeHoracio

Como se ha dicho aquí, para 11:55, en gran parte de América hispana se dice "cinco para las once" mientras que en España, en Argentina y (estoy casi seguro) en Uruguay y Paraguay, se dice "las once menos cinco"

Pero ante la pregunta acerca de 11:59 me quedan dudas ¿como lo dicen los que en el caso anterior dicen "cinco para las once"?
"uno para las once" suena muy raro.
En Argentina decimos "las once menos un minuto" [o bien optamos por decir "once y cincuenta y nueve"]

....................................................................................................................................................
Ya que estamos ... en qué regiones angloparlantes se dice "five minutes to eleven" y en cuáles "five minutes of eleven" o algo semejante?


----------



## elbaciyelmo

JorgeHoracio said:


> Como se ha dicho aquí, para 11:55, en gran parte de América hispana se dice "cinco para las once" mientras que en España, en Argentina y (estoy casi seguro) en Uruguay y Paraguay, se dice "las once menos cinco"


ah, gracias.



> Pero ante la pregunta acerca de 11:59 me queda dudas ¿como lo dicen los que en el caso anterior dicen "cinco para las once"?
> "uno para las once" suena muy raro.
> En Argentina decimos "las once menos un minuto" [o bien optamos por decir "once y cincuenta y nueve"]


sí, todavía quiero saber qué opinan de estos:
? 10:59 -- "Es la una para las once." ?
? 12:59 -- "Es la una para la una." ?



> Ya que estamos ... en qué regiones angloparlantes se dice "five minutes to eleven" y en cuáles "five minutes of eleven" o algo semejante?


Yo no diría "five minutes of eleven." ¿Quizás en Inglaterra?

Yo sí diría:
(It's) five (minutes) to eleven.
(It's) ten fifty-five.


----------



## Raeltoc

JorgeHoracio said:


> Como se ha dicho aquí, para 11:55, en gran parte de América hispana se dice "cinco para las once" mientras que en España, en Argentina y (estoy casi seguro) en Uruguay y Paraguay, se dice "las once menos cinco"
> 
> Pero ante la pregunta acerca de 11:59 me quedan dudas ¿como lo dicen los que en el caso anterior dicen "cinco para las once"?
> "uno para las once" suena muy raro.
> En Argentina decimos "las once menos un minuto" [o bien optamos por decir "once y cincuenta y nueve"]
> 
> ....................................................................................................................................................
> Ya que estamos ... en qué regiones angloparlantes se dice "five minutes to eleven" y en cuáles "five minutes of eleven" o algo semejante?


 
*"Un minuto para las once"       *Saludos


----------



## Aserolf

L4ut4r0 said:


> In Chile nobody says "las once menos cinco". We say *"cinco para las once"*. So, *"las diez cincuenta y cinco"* is probably more international.


 Same in Mexico!

10:55 = Diez cincuenta y cinco
10:55 = Cinco para las once


----------



## duvija

En Uruguay: las once menos cinco

A las 10:59 : (son) casi las once. 
¡No me digan que usan el número 59!


----------



## Raeltoc

duvija said:


> En Uruguay: las once menos cinco
> 
> A las 10:59 : (son) casi las once.
> ¡No me digan que usan el número 59!


 
Si quieres ser preciso,sí.Obligatorio.


----------



## elbaciyelmo

Gracias a todos, esto es muy útil.


----------



## Corintio44

*10:55*

- Cinco para la once.
*- Faltan* cinco para las once. / Faltan cinco minutos para las once.

Me extraña que nadie haya mencionado "*faltan*."


----------



## El baulero

elbaciyelmo
? 10:59 -- "Es la una para las once." ?
? 12:59 -- "Es la una para la una." ?

En España no oirás ese tipo de expresiones.
Decimos: "falta un minuto para las once" o más frecuentemente "las once menos un minuto".

Ahora bien, de forma coloquial, sin necesidad de ser tan precisos, simplemente serán "las once"

La misma gracia hacía yo en mis clases de inglés con las 13:58  "two to two"


----------



## elbaciyelmo

Tengo otra pregunta:

Qué les suena mejor,
- Son las diez cincuenta y cinco
- Son las diez y cincuenta y cinco

Veo que algunas personas prefieren el primer ejemplo, pero no puedo creer que nadie diría "Son las diez cinco" para 10:05, sin la "y." 

Así, ¿cuándo se puede omitir la "y," sólo de :31 al :59?


----------



## Raeltoc

Por lo menos en nuestro país se responde a ¿Qué hora es? con:
*(Son)(las)diez y uno/un minuto,diez y dos(minutos) ...y así hasta las diez y cincuenta y nueve.*
También, a partir de las diez y treinta/media,podemos responder con:
*Son veinticinco para las once,veinte para las once,un cuarto para las once,diez para las once o cinco para las once*.
Algunas veces se omite la "y" en los medios de comunicación o cuando se usa el horario de 24 horas.
Saludos


----------



## elbaciyelmo

muy útil--gracias


----------

